# importing a vehicle to thailand



## scubamike10

Hi does anyone know the laws/regulation regarding exporting a car into thailand? ........I live in Namphong around 50km from Khone Kaen ......yes there are cars that can be purchased localy but i would prefer to export my own car and motorbike from the UK if possible can anyone out there give anykind of advise?.......many thanks Mike.


----------



## Guest

I've heard that the import dues are prohibitive, big big taxes when you try to get a car in. Never tried myself, but that's what others have told me when they've looked into it.

It's what put me off my dream trip (probably a good thing) a few years back - a 4x4 trip from France to Thailand. Given some of the places I would have had to cross, I would likely have not made it!... :car:


----------



## KhwaamLap

Yep, very expensive import duties (up to 100% estimated cost so I have been told). To drive it in LoS means plates and registration which are also incredibly expensive. It often works out cheaper to buy new in LoS than import second hand from home - expecially if you choose Japanese/Korean/Indonesian cars.

Good luck.


----------



## Donaldxr

Depending on engine size, you can be taxed anywhere from 188% to 328% of the determined value of the car. This is a combination of excise, interior, VAT, and Import Duty.


----------



## Guest

Donaldxr said:


> Depending on engine size, you can be taxed anywhere from 188% to 328% of the determined value of the car. This is a combination of excise, interior, VAT, and Import Duty.


Ouch. I won't be bringing in my Bugatti Veyron then


----------



## scubamike10

oh my god!.......think i will buy thai!!
...............thanks for reply


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Ouch. I won't be bringing in my Bugatti Veyron then



frogblogger,

If you can afford a Bugatti Veyron you could buy off customs and drive off the dock with a very BIG smile AND the fastest piece of machinery in Thailand short of a jet. How about something a bit more demure and sedate like a Lamborghini Murcielago? 

Serendipity2


----------



## scubamike10

KhwaamLap said:


> Yep, very expensive import duties (up to 100% estimated cost so I have been told). To drive it in LoS means plates and registration which are also incredibly expensive. It often works out cheaper to buy new in LoS than import second hand from home - expecially if you choose Japanese/Korean/Indonesian cars.
> 
> Good luck.


many thanks........looks like i will be buying Thai!!


----------



## Serendipity2

scubamike10 said:


> many thanks........looks like i will be buying Thai!!



scubamike,

Another alternative [if you can qualify and are interested] is go first to Malaysia and apply for retirement status. You can bring in household goods and a car on that MM2H visa and then take trips into Thailand and [?] leave the car off? They would probably nail you when you went to get license and tags so maybe not such a hot idea. But it was free!


----------



## scubamike10

Serendipity2 said:


> scubamike,
> 
> Another alternative [if you can qualify and are interested] is go first to Malaysia and apply for retirement status. You can bring in household goods and a car on that MM2H visa and then take trips into Thailand and [?] leave the car off? They would probably nail you when you went to get license and tags so maybe not such a hot idea. But it was free!


good idea .......I think the problem would be advoiding the Thai police roadblocks!........many thanks Mike.


----------



## Serendipity2

scubamike10 said:


> good idea .......I think the problem would be advoiding the Thai police roadblocks!........many thanks Mike.


scubamike,

They would be no problem - just bring LOTS of cash with you! 

Serendipity2


----------

